# Gardasee Urlaub 2011



## Beda2006 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab jetzt bisschen durchs Forum gestöbert und natürlich hunderte Threads übern Gardasee gefunden. Doch leider habe ich nicht das alles gefunden was ich gesucht hab. ( vll. nur schlecht gesucht  )


Zum Thema:

Wir wollen dieses Jahr bzw. im kommenden Monat noch nen Kurztrip zum
Gardasee starten. Unser Vorlesungssemester beginnt am 15.03.2011 daher würden wir gerne noch davor ab in den Urlaub .

Meine Fragen jetzt: 
1) in welchem Ort sollten wir uns genau ein Hotel suchen damit wir den besten/kürzesten Zugang zu den schönsten Trails haben?

Was wir suchen sind typische Allmounten Touren mit nem tollen Panorama . 
Aber auch gern mal richtig ruppige Strecken wo man das Enduro richtig ausreizen kann. 

2) Kennst jemand vll. ein Kostengünstiges Hotel für arme Studenten  

3) Braucht man unbedingt ein Auto oder kann man auch mit alternativen Beförderungsmitteln ( Zug usw. ) anreisen ? bzw. zu den Strecken kommen wenn mim Rad zu weit wird. 
Oder sind die Trails meist Ortsnah ? 

4) Was muss ich noch wissen ?  



Danke schon mal für die Antworten. 
Mit freundlichen grüßen 
Beda


----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2011)

1) Nago, Torbole, Riva, Arco

2) war bisher nur zum Campen da

3) Vor Ort braucht man kein Auto. Die Bahnanreise geht bis Rovereto, von da aus kann man über einen Radweg oder mit dem Bus an den Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (13. Februar 2011)

Es könnte aber noch der ein oder andere Meter Schnee auf den Wegen liegen.


----------



## MATTESM (13. Februar 2011)

derzeit gehts überdurchschnittlich gut, viel schneefrei... aber es soll ein tief vom süden kommen... nimm Arco als standort, direkt dahinter sonnenhang.


----------



## Tod_Larsen (14. Februar 2011)

Riva war für mich am schönsten, vor allem abends...
Es gibt eine hübsche kleine Tour von Riva aus: Wenn man auf der Westseite Richtung Limone fährt, kommt rechts eine Auffahrt zu dem Weg. Einfach einen Plan im Hotel geben lassen. Wie Eike gesagt hat, außer Riva und Umgebung gibts da eigentlich nicht viel mehr für Touristen (zumindest nach meinem Eindruck). Es gibt unterschiedliche Preiskategorien was Hotels angeht, wenn es nicht umbedingt der Blick auf den See und deutsches Fernsehen sein muss, dann geht da mit dem Preis schon was.
Empfehlenswert für einen Tagesausflug (je nachdem wie lange) mit MTB ist auch der Radweg Riva - Nago - Dro und weiter dem Fluss folgend. Gibt dort auf beiden Seiten Radwege, Feldwege, Serpentinen, etc. Man sollte allerdings nicht zu weit nach oben, wenn es schon spät ist.

Gruß und Viel Spaß,
Chris


----------



## Beda2006 (14. Februar 2011)

erstmal danke für die guten Antworten.


Ich hab mich jetzt für Arco entschieden. 
Muss ich beim Hotelsuchen irgendwas beachten ? Weil ich kann mir vorstellen das nicht jedes Hotel begeistert ist wenn man Abends mim dreckigen Bike ankommt. 
Bzw. muss ja ein gesicherter Raum für die Bikes zu verfügung stehen. 
Welche erfahrungen habt ihr damit geamcht ? bzw. könnt ihr mir gleich 
ein gutes Hotel empfehlen ? 


Mit freundlichen grüßen
beda2006


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2011)

Riva, Eden Marone


----------



## Tod_Larsen (14. Februar 2011)

Casa Bertolini in Torbole, kann aber nix zu den Preisen sagen...


----------



## UncleHo (14. Februar 2011)

Unterkunftsmäßig ist die Auswahl in Arco sicher eingeschränkter als in Riva oder Torbole. Generell wird das Problem aber eher darin liegen, dass Du was offenes findest, da Du relativ früh vor Beginn der Saison anreist.
Wettertechnisch bzw. Schneetechnisch geht relativ viel schon für die Jahreszeit, wie MATTESM weiter oben bereits erwähnt hat. Der laufende Winter wird nicht gerade als schneereich in die Geschichte eingehen. Bis auf 1000-1200 m kommt man schon rauf, kleinere Altschneereste sollten dabei kein Problem sein.


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (19. Februar 2011)

Hi ,

ich sehe du kennst die Gegend !

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Strecke, die ich in der ersten Maiwoche 2011 fahren wollte,
ev. kannst du mir helfen. Wäre echt super


Kondition ist Top , also mit den paar Hm habe ich kein Problem.

Wollte über Prada -( weg 655 oder die Straße dann auf den Weg) - Mad.na della Neve - ( Weg 51 )  Rif Monte Baldo - ( ist der Weg hinter Coal Santo fahrbar ) -Telegrafe - ( hinter Telegraf ist der Weg in meiner Karte gestrichelt , ich habe am Gardasee gelernt das gestrichelte Weg auf jedenfall nicht hoch fahrbar sind, jedoch in diesem Fall bleibt man fast auf einer Höhe ! Könnte ich da mit dem MTB fahren, etwas schieben wäre kein Problem bei dieser Aussicht lohnt es sicher; Weiter komme ich auf den Weg 651 bis zum Altissimo , kurz vor dem Altissimo könnte ich ja auf die Staße abbiegen, aber komme ich bis dort hin ??

Ist das machbar, wenn der Schnee weg ist ??

Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit, bin ich auf der Straße  von Prade  über ferrara di M.Baldo bis fast zum Altissimo gefahren, das war ein echtes Erlebnis ,
der Ausblick , geil !!

gruss
mario


----------



## wof (19. Februar 2011)

Unterkunft Arco..

http://www.laportadelcuore.it/

..liegt central -- 200m Bäcker -- 350m Coop -- 450m City...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (21. Februar 2011)

Mario Mazzotti schrieb:


> Hi ,
> Wollte über Prada -( weg 655 oder die Straße dann auf den Weg) - Mad.na della Neve - ( Weg 51 )  Rif Monte Baldo - ( ist der Weg hinter Coal Santo fahrbar ) -Telegrafe - ( hinter Telegraf ist der Weg in meiner Karte gestrichelt , ich habe am Gardasee gelernt das gestrichelte Weg auf jedenfall nicht hoch fahrbar sind, jedoch in diesem Fall bleibt man fast auf einer Höhe ! Könnte ich da mit dem MTB fahren, etwas schieben wäre kein Problem bei dieser Aussicht lohnt es sicher; Weiter komme ich auf den Weg 651 bis zum Altissimo , kurz vor dem Altissimo könnte ich ja auf die Staße abbiegen, aber komme ich bis dort hin ??


Bis zum Rifugio Fiori del Baldo kannst du fahren. Danach ist Schluss. Erstens weil Nationalpark - absolutes Bikeverbot (die Ranger laufen mit der Knarre an der Hüfte rum). Zweitens - weil definitiv nicht fahrbar, schöne Wanderstrecke.

Albi


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Februar 2011)

Hier hast du Tourentipps satt:
Spotguide Lago di Garda
Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, wird im März schneebedingt noch nicht alles gehen.
Ich war schon ein paar mal im Winter da, die Villa Maria hatte immer offen. Einfaches, relativ günstiges, bikergerechtes Hotel.


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Albi,
vielen Dank für den guten Tipp

gruss
mario 
P.S .
Habe mir bei EBAY doch den bike guide Moser gekauft , denke ich muss die Strecke neu planen


----------



## petfri (4. August 2011)

... glaube, ich bin im richtigen Fred! Mein Anliegen: Bin in der kommende Woche mit Frau, Tochter, Schwiegersohn in der Ecke da unten. Möchte meinen Schwiegersohn (sportlich, aber ohne MTB-Erfahrung) mal ein bisschen MTB-Alpenfeeling vermitteln, ohne dass es ihm gleich durch einen Haufen Höhenmeter vermiest wird. Dachte also an Folgendes: Wir fahren mit den Frauen per KFZ nach Prada Alta und dann mit den Seilbahnen zum Rif. Fiori del Baldo. Dort verlustieren sich die Damen, fahren dann mit der Seilbahn wieder runter. Mein Schwiegersohn und ich wollen (können?) dann mit den Bikes Richtung Süden abfahren. In der Kompasskarte ist über Naole,  Dosso dei Cavalli C.MA Mandra bis Prada eine MTB-Strecke eingezeichnet. Dann könnte man nach weiter zum M.te Belpo, um danach nach Garda runterzufahren. Wer ist das schon mal gefahren? Gibt's Bilder?
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. August 2011)

schau mal in dem thread hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8589219#post8589219

die strecke prada - rif. baldo bin ich zwei mal rauf, runter ist kein problem.

zum angedachten weiterweg kann ich nix sagen.

spannender sind jedoch die fragen:

1. fährt die seilbahn überhaupt dort rauf (war mal ausser betrieb)?!? und wenn ja, nimmt sie bikes mit? ich dachte immer, nur die bahn ab malcesine nimmt bikes mit - und das auch nur zu bestimmten zeiten.

2. fahrt ihr dann überhaupt einen meter bergauf auf der geplanten strecke? soll das so sein?

sonst bliebe ggf. halt die ponale-strasse, bei der man ja auch z.b. nach pregasina mit dem auto fahren könnte, falls die 500 hm zuviel sind. dann hättet ihr nur die abfahrt nach riva und die anderen können in pregasina ins cafe.

gardasee ist eben einfach fast immer mit einigen höhenmetern verbunden, wenn man nicht nur dem radweg entlang der sarca folgen will ...


----------



## petfri (4. August 2011)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> 1. fährt die seilbahn überhaupt dort rauf (war mal ausser betrieb)?!? und wenn ja, nimmt sie bikes mit? ich dachte immer, nur die bahn ab malcesine nimmt bikes mit - und das auch nur zu bestimmten zeiten.
> 
> 2. fahrt ihr dann überhaupt einen meter bergauf auf der geplanten strecke? soll das so sein?



Hallo Elmar, danke!!!
@ 1.: müsste gehen mit der Seilbahn: http://www.gardasee.de/ausflugsziele-am-gardasee/seilbahnen.html
@ 2.: Dein Streckenvorschlag werde ich mal mit ihm besprechen! 
Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petfri (4. August 2011)

Ich sehe gerade: Pregasina ist ja auf der Westseite... Wir sind in Peschiera untergebracht. Da ist Monte Belpo bzw. Monte Baldo erstmal näherliegend.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. August 2011)

klar, pregasina ist ein bissl zu fahren, aber auch wenn ihr nicht im norden am see quartier habt, solltet ihr mal nach riva / torbole gehen. auch eine kleine wanderung auf den monte brione ist ggf. interessant für euch (ein bissl hinter torbole) - schöne aussicht auf den see!


----------



## xysiu33 (5. August 2011)

Hallo allerseits, hier bin ich auch richtig 

Überlebe mir auch eine Seilbahn von Prada nach Rif. Fiori del Baldo zu nehmen. 

Elmar: wie ist der Weg von Prada nach Rifugio ? Höhenmetermäßig ?

Petfri: Ich empfehle euch auf jeden Fall von Prada aus Richtung Campo zu fahren. Die Trail-Nummer habe ich jetzt nicht zur Hand - werde mal nachschauen und noch mal posten. 

Sonst schau mal hier rein:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=796

und hier:

http://http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/reise/touren/italien/italien/gardasee/infos-und-gps-daten-zur-tour-st-barbara.222300.2.htm

Es werden 8 Touren vorgestellt. Die letzten drei wären was für euch.
Klicke auf "Karte & GPS", dann kannst du auf Einmal GPS-Daten aller 8 Touren runterladen und diese anschließend im Google-Earth betrachten. 
(In Google-Earth auf "Datei" - "Öffnen" - Dateityp "GPX" wählen - Heruntergeladene Tour auswählen und mit OK bestätigen. Google Earth wandelt die Dateien automatisch um ).

Da kannst du dir bei den letzten drei Touren die Möglichkeiten in der Nähe der Paschiera anschauen. 

Ich melde mich später mit Tourdaten von Monte Baldo (Seilbahn) über Prada runter nach Campo und Malcesine. Diese Tour kann jeder fahren und wird sie nie vergessen. Für mich als Garda-Anfänger hat es super gefallen.
Bis später

Elmar: du bist hier der Experte: wo befindet sich dieser Trail ?








Ich tippe auf oberhalb von Pregasina - ABER WO GENAU ? (Karte, GPS etc )
Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## UncleHo (5. August 2011)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> wo befindet sich dieser Trail ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von Trail zu sprechen ist etwas übertrieben, weil Du nicht viel mehr von dem Trail, was Du auf dem Foto schon siehst, finden wirst...

Gehört in die Kategorie Fotoshooting Location...

In der Pregasina in der Kurve vor dem Hotel Rosalpina links der Spur folgen. Entweder Bike raufschieben oder Bike erstmal unten lassen kurz rauflaufen und sich's überlegen, ob sich das raufschieben überhaupt lohnt...


----------



## dede (5. August 2011)

korrekt, ist ne reine Foto-shooting-Fake-Location, Beschreibung (wie eigtl. immer) perfekt seitens des "Lago-Onkels".....


----------



## xysiu33 (6. August 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung !

Ich bin da letztes Mal gefahren, konnte die Stelle aber überhaupt nicht finden. Schade nur, dass dieses kürzes Stück nicht zur Durchfahrt eines Trails gehört.


----------



## dievole (6. August 2011)

petfri schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade: Pregasina ist ja auf der Westseite... Wir sind in Peschiera untergebracht. Da ist Monte Belpo bzw. Monte Baldo erstmal näherliegend.



Also auf der Ostküstenstraße von Peschiera nach Malcesine / Riva um Ferragosto (15.08.) müsst ihr entweder früh los oder Zeit einplanen. Da ist in Italien auf den Straßen, insb. am Gardasee (Küstenstr.), "stop and go" angesagt.


----------



## macduffy (10. August 2011)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> spannender sind jedoch die fragen:
> 1. fährt die seilbahn überhaupt dort rauf (war mal ausser betrieb)?!? und wenn ja, nimmt sie bikes mit? ich dachte immer, nur die bahn ab malcesine nimmt bikes mit - und das auch nur zu bestimmten zeiten.
> 2. fahrt ihr dann überhaupt einen meter bergauf auf der geplanten strecke? soll das so sein?


Die Seilbahn ist schon seit Jahren wieder in Betrieb und nimmt auch Bikes mit (im Gegensatzt zu Malcesine immer).
Wie die das machen, ist ein lohnendes Schauspiel und gewissermaßen "italienisch" - das sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.
Neben der Seilbahn gibt es noch Bus&Bike - derzeit von Gardaland bis Prada alta. (mit der Buskarte gibts Rabatt bei der Seilbahn - nicht wegwerfen!)
Siehe auch http://www.garda-gps.de/track_funivia.html
Wenn man die schwereren Trails wie "Paola Pezzi" nimmt, ist es von Vorteil, sich im August bei der Hitze nicht schon beim Uphill zu verausgaben.


----------



## xysiu33 (10. August 2011)

Das ist eine tolle Nachricht mit dem Bus von Gardaland.

Kannst du vielleicht auch eine Angabe zur Bus-Nummer und zur Haltestelle sowie Preise machen ? 

Die Mitfahrgelegenheit werde ich bestimmt nutzen...


----------



## UncleHo (11. August 2011)

macduffy schrieb:


> ...ist es von Vorteil, sich im August bei der Hitze nicht schon beim Uphill zu verausgaben.



Die Augusthitze ist ja wohl dieses Jahr kein wirkliches Thema... Bei Temperaturen von 14 Grad heute Morgen in Riva und 7 Grad gestern Nachmittag/Abend am Altissimo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (11. August 2011)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die Augusthitze ist ja wohl dieses Jahr kein wirkliches Thema... Bei Temperaturen von 14 Grad heute Morgen in Riva und 7 Grad gestern Nachmittag/Abend am Altissimo...



Das ist ja wie bei uns in der FHH  Wir hatten gestern am Nachmittag 13,5 Grad bei Regen. Toller Hochsommer


----------



## xysiu33 (11. August 2011)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die Augusthitze ist ja wohl dieses Jahr kein wirkliches Thema... Bei Temperaturen von 14 Grad heute Morgen in Riva und 7 Grad gestern Nachmittag/Abend am Altissimo...



Upps: da ist ja eine Jacke pflicht. Ganz toller Sommer dieses Jahr.


----------



## macduffy (12. August 2011)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Das ist eine tolle Nachricht mit dem Bus von Gardaland.
> 
> Kannst du vielleicht auch eine Angabe zur Bus-Nummer und zur Haltestelle sowie Preise machen ?
> 
> Die Mitfahrgelegenheit werde ich bestimmt nutzen...



Schaust Du hier:
http://www.atv.verona.it/flex/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/136
runterscrollen zu den .pdf: orario = Fahrplan
die beiden anderen .pdf sind 3-sprachig it/en/dt und enthalten auch den jeweiligen Fahrplan


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. August 2011)

hallo

meine freundin und ich plannen 1 woche gardasee in torbole oder riva

mir ist es egal wo ich wohne aber meine freundin will ruhe viele bäume  ein pool kurz gesagt am liebsten wäre es ihr bei einer alten italienerin  mit oliven heinen und kleinem pool so eine art romantik am see aber  nicht weit weg vom see

nun meine frage gibts sowas ähnliches nicht über 50 euro am tag

torbole oder riva

danke für die tipps


----------



## transalbi (28. August 2011)

Villa Stella in Torbole.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (31. August 2011)

danke für die antwort

von der habe ich schon gehört


----------



## FireGuy (31. August 2011)

häng mich auch beim bedanken dazu: ist schon gebucht


----------



## gevalge (1. September 2011)

Villa Irma,
in der selben Straße.
Einfacher, aber sehr sauber, günstig, super Frühstück
sehr nette Wirtin

Gruß
Joe


----------



## tomtomba (2. September 2011)

la colombera.it 

In Riva am Ortsrand nach Norden. Sehr nette Leute. Wirklich gutes Restaurant. 
In Olivenhainen gelegen. Großer Garten zum Relaxen. Nur der Pool fehlt.... 
Leider war letzte Woche als wir da waren alles belegt und wir haben über den Verwalter dort eine nette große Wohnung in Varone gemietet. War auch nett, aber relativ weit vom Ortszentrum in Riva (ca 4 km) entfernt. 

Viel Spaß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beda2006 (15. Februar 2012)

Neues Jahr, neue Tips .

Freu mich wenn jemand wieder nen geheim Hoteltip hat .


Danke euch.

mfg beda


----------

